# SMTP Mail Server



## liquidbeats (24. August 2005)

Hallo

 Kennt jemand einen Kostenlosen zuverlässigen SMTP Mail Server für Windows?
 Ich würde mir gernen einen zu meinem Lokal geschalteten Apache Installieren um die PHP anwendungen die mit email Versand Arbeiten nicht mehr immer Hochladen zu müssen.

 Gruß


----------



## JohannesR (24. August 2005)

Hamster, glaub ich. (HowTo)


----------

